# Glass or acrylic LED base design help



## AlBCuttnWud (Jan 13, 2011)

I'm looking to have a piece of 12×12 piece of 1/2 inch glass or acrylic engraved and want to make a base with LEDs mounted in it somehow so that the glass gets highlighted by the LEDs.

I've seen a few retailers who carry the bases but wanted to make my own. Appears simple but never worked with LEDs before. Thanks for any assistance.

-Al


----------



## interpim (Dec 6, 2008)

If you are using acrylic, the best way to diffuse light through it, is to drill a small hole on the edge the size of the LED and put the LED into the acrylic using a clear silicone to make it stay.

Or you could do something along the lines of this http://www.instructables.com/id/DIY-LED-Plexiglass-Heart/step7/Put-it-all-together/


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Most LED's use .7v dc for the forward voltage and about 10ma (.01 amp) for the current. You will need a power supply to drop the line voltage (110v ac to about 5v dc) while being able to supply the total current for the number of LEDs you plan to use (5 LEDs x 10 ma = 50 ma or .05 amps dc). Typically an LED power source is 5 volts DC and can have just about any current capability as long as it's high enough to provide the total required current. Because the 5 volts dc is higher that the LED's forward voltage, a series limiting resistor is needed to keep the LED from being damaged by too much current. A typical series limiting resistor is anywhere from 270 ohms to about 1K ohm. Most LED packaging will specify the value of the series limiting resistor. Also, LEDs are polarized. They have a + and - lead. If they are connected "backwards- they won't light.
PM me if you need a schematic.
Lew


----------



## AlBCuttnWud (Jan 13, 2011)

Thanks guys. Lew..you remind me of my earlier days in the Navy when I repaired radar components. I worked on a few rough designs on bases today but still need to shop for the LEDs. There's an electronic shop I'm going to check on next week…I'll post pics when I get this figured out. Thanks again for the info.


----------



## AlBCuttnWud (Jan 13, 2011)

Well, as i was browsing through the local auto parts store…yes auto parts store looking for something total off scope of LED strips. Anyway, I found a pack of two 12 inch strips for $15. I called the company to ask how to convert to ac and the guy said the easiest way was to use a 12vdc plug from an old toy or game. Right or wrong, it works so far. Now I need to find a small switch, hoping Radio Shack will have something.

Here's what I came up with so far…........suggestions are welcomed..


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Al,

Just got back to this to see how it was going.

I learned my electronics in the Navy at NAS Memphis and then later at NAS Oceania. Worked on A6A/B's as an AQF in VA-65. Repaired the computer and radar systems.

Lew


----------



## AlBCuttnWud (Jan 13, 2011)

Actually, I should have the glass back from the trophy shop next week. I'll post updates as soon as I pick it up…I'm optimistic it will work.

Lew, I came in the Navy as an AQ and spent my first year in the Navy at Millington, followed on to Oceana to train on F-14 RADAR. I wasn't that good at troubleshooting electronics so they decided to give me a commission….ha.


----------



## verdesardog (Apr 2, 2011)

Retired ICC, switched (by request of the navy) from 6 years as an ET after 4 years broken service.


----------



## bigike (May 25, 2009)

I would love to see how this turns out I work with acrylic everyday and some of the stuff I seen my boss do to it was great. I always try to in corp some kind of acrylic into my woodworking but the only things I come up with is adding wood to the acrylic, I have a lot of furniture pieces in my attic that needs to be finished with wood or that I want to finish with wood anyway. Please keep us posted! You have a great idea and just need to execute it.


----------



## bigike (May 25, 2009)

What do you want to ingrave into the glass or acrylic?


----------



## AlBCuttnWud (Jan 13, 2011)

bigike,
This first one I'm having our command's logo and a few other related things engraved. If this one works out, the next one will be shaped like the tail of an F/A-18 and have it engraved exactly how it looks on a real aircraft.

I decided against acrylic for now but will give it a try eventually to see what works the best.

-Al


----------



## AlBCuttnWud (Jan 13, 2011)

FYI, I posted the finished piece and posted on the projects area.


----------

